# just want one pattern!



## amarj (Jan 13, 2013)

I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!

Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...

gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


----------



## Boxmjb (May 19, 2013)

Library?


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

It sells the book! I bought a book for about that amount for one pattern I really wanted and couldn't figure out by looking at the picture. Before I got a chance to make it, I was separating from my not so DH and between loads of stuff to my new place he threw out my knitting pattern, including the book. Needless to say I never moved back and I still covet that pattern!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Boxmjb said:


> Library?


Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

We all will understand your frustration! When that happens to me, I go searching on the internet for a pattern that has a similar shape and then see if I can accomplish a pattern/stitch combination, etc. on my own that is similar and will satisfy my creative needs. however, for some patterns and designs it would be WAY more work on my part to come up with some of the designs so it might be worth it to buy. I saw a posting on KP once where the poster said she would not buy a book unless there were at least 3 designs she wanted. I also have a similar rule for myself--saves me from having too many books around with patterns I will never knit. Good luck!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

What is the name of the pattern and book? Maybe someone has it they could share. I know I would if I have it.


----------



## honorablecreations (Aug 10, 2011)

If the pattern is a major company they may have a leaflet of the pattern.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

What if you went on Amazon? You might be able to find a used copy of the book much cheaper than a new one.


----------



## Boxmjb (May 19, 2013)

Also check eBay. Have bought many books cheap. Last one was 4 and was expensive book, also Amazon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

name of book and pattern?


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I've found some great knitting books at Half Price Books. And having paid up to $12 for a single specific pattern in the past, I'm much more willing than I used to be to spring for a book that has one or two patterns that I like and maybe some reference information that I didn't have before.


----------



## Momofsee (Feb 2, 2013)

An affiliate of eBay is half.com... Used books galore!!! Good luck!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

your local library should be able to get the book from one of the other libraries in the State which would have it. This system is available to all libraries and is wonderful for those small ones that don't have the money to have all the books they would like to have.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Will they do an inter library swap?


----------



## amarj (Jan 13, 2013)

The book is $24 ... can't find it any less than $17 and it is a couple years old!

I won't spend $17 on one pattern.

Just seems that they would sell more if they would also sell separately!!


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


A used book site ; alibris

all sorts and a wide range of prices

Madkiwi


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> What is the name of the pattern and book? Maybe someone has it they could share. I know I would if I have it.


If they loan her the book. that is OK. But copying the pattern and giving it to her is a violation of copyright laws.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

You could try an inter-library loan.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

A mark, you really need to tell us the name of the book. It's possible someone has it and is willing to sell or loan it to you.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> If they loan her the book. that is OK. But copying the pattern and giving it to her is a violation of copyright laws.


I assume we mean we'd sell or trade her the Book.

So - o the OP - please let us know the name of the book you're after.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

An oops Thanks


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, give us the name of the book or the name of the pattern. What has been said is if you will post that information some of us may have the book and are not needing it any longer. I have loads of books I have purchased from thrift stores and garage sales that were high price books when purchased but I didn't pay but maybe a $1.00, and if I have it and don't want it, I will sell it to you for really cheap or just let you pay postage to get it. But, I have to have the name of at least what book it is you are looking for.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Google the name of the book see what sites come up. Try cheapbooks.com. I feel your pain. I will not spend the money on a book for just one pattern either.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

here, they get the book and you're usually allowed 2 weeks, depending on the book. Some fiction is 3 weeks.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Have you looked on ravelry for the single pattern!? Or one similar?

Ravelry.com is free to join.

Here is a link to look at the sweater patterns they have for free but they have single patters to purchase too.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&craft=knitting&pc=sweater&sort=best


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I once GAVE a mag to a KPer for the price of postage. She had offered $20. If I have the book its yours for the same.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Try local bookstores. If a book is older they my have it discounted. Let us know the name maybe someone here can help


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

You probably try this.... go to the website of the publisher. Some of them sell the patterns individually, mostly two years later. if not available, write to 'contact us' and offer to buy a copy of the pattern. 
I think your best solution would be to borrow a copy from one of us. title please?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Buying yarn this morning,I saw a pattern for a babys top,That with a few more patterns was in a booklet cost £3.50p Uk,I wouldnt even pay that,


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

What is the pattern book called?


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Buying yarn this morning,I saw a pattern for a babys top,That with a few more patterns was in a booklet cost £3.50p Uk,I wouldnt even pay that,


Try my attachment here Mary

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-175364-1.html


----------



## cath_b (Sep 20, 2013)

Know the feeling. I'm sure that they lose a lot of money by putting patterns into a book. I've even seen someone (in a shop) taking photos of a pattern on their phone, to avoid buying a whole book.
Cath


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Please tell us the name of the book


----------



## blue nose (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you have public library's where you live.if so see if they have a copy of the book,photo copy what you want.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they are trying to help you but need the name of the pattern and the book.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

inter Library loan,get it from another Library,


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

You may want to try google searching for the pattern, I have found some individual patterns from books this way.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wrote to a company about a pattern, and was able to buy the leaflet for around $7. I was happy that I didn't have to buy a whole book. Might not work all of the time, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Sldelisa said:


> What if you went on Amazon? You might be able to find a used copy of the book much cheaper than a new one.


That's what I would try first. There are other used book sites out there too.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I am having the same problem. I want to make the Yeti/Bigfoot slippers that I saw at the county fair. Finally found a similar pattern on Raverly but it is in a book of 6 for $15 with s&h.I have no use for the other 5. Our library does not have it but hadn't thought of Inter-library loan. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

amarj said:


> The book is $24 ... can't find it any less than $17 and it is a couple years old!
> 
> I won't spend $17 on one pattern.
> 
> Just seems that they would sell more if they would also sell separately!!


If you would just share the name of the book and the name of the pattern, I'm sure that someone on KP might have it and send you a copy via pm.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

write to the designer... ask for a single pattern.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Ask if they do interlibrary loan. Most libraries will; they borrow from other libraries on your behalf. Usually you will need to supply author and title and they take it from there.

Oops. Should have read all posts. Mine was redundant.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Most libraries participate in interlibrary loan. They will borrow the book for you from another library in USA.

At my library we pas $2.00 to help with postage, otherwise free. Your library may have a small fee, but would be less than buying the book.



MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


I imagine if companies sold individual patterns from their books no one would buy the book and that's where their profit lies. I go to pricegrabber.com ( for knitting books as well as anything else I may want to buy) and search for the title of the book. This website lists sellers carrying the book along with the comparison of prices. I've gotten knitting books which sell new for over $20 for under $3 including Zoe Mellnor's knitted animal books. Granted the book I bought was used but in excellent condition. The site rates the condition of the item as new, almost new, good and poor and the price reflects the condition although it's interesting to see that almost new often sells for less than a good rating. Hope this helps. Btw it also lists total price including shipping if any.


----------



## BarbaraNixon (Oct 4, 2013)

I hate buying patterns.

Years ago, I used a book from the public library to knit an aran longline jacket, which was lovely to make as it was a patchwork of sampled designs.

One of our sons moved it and put it down on top of a marker pen, resulting in a huge purple stain and the jacket being binned. 

I could never find the pattern again, as the book was probably sold for about £1, in a library clearout, and I've seen nothing like it since (25 years)


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Abe books has great prices. Try there.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Try Abesbooks.com -- they have a gigantic supply of books at quite discounted prices.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Sldelisa said:


> What if you went on Amazon? You might be able to find a used copy of the book much cheaper than a new one.


Yes, and Barnes & Noble has a very good used books website. There are other used book sites as well.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Check with your local library. They might be involved in a share program. Our local library was very small with limited space, but they participated in a share program with larger libraries in our area. If there was a book I wanted and the library didn't have it they could check to see if was available at one of their share libraries and get it for me.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I had the same situation with Annie's Attic and they were able to sell me the pattern I wanted. Try contacting the author. Perhaps he/she will be able to do that for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I use this site to buy used books. They often offer new books much cheaper than any other place I found.
www.alibris.com
Good luck.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

checkwith them to see if they can order it for you from another library. I'm lucky that our library belongs to the Omni library system and can get books from all the libraries in our area.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I just read everyone's entries--It is heartening to know everyone wants to be so helpful--as do I==BUT if you don't tell us the name of the book you are looking for you have many pairs of hand tied behind our backs!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I just read everyone's entries--It is heartening to know everyone wants to be so helpful--as do I==BUT if you don't tell us the name of the book you are looking for you have many pairs of hand tied behind our backs!!


very well said, so many wanting to help, but they posted no information.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

post a picture of the pattern you require and perhaps someone on this wonderful forum would be able to help you

Sheila


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> very well said, so many wanting to help, but they posted no information.


THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sldelisa said:


> What if you went on Amazon? You might be able to find a used copy of the book much cheaper than a new one.


Sometimes you can get a used book in an almost new condition for as little as a penny. Shipping is usually $3.99, but if you do the math, $4.00 is a lot better than $24.00!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


Try looking for it on Ravelry....sometimes patterns are offered at a price. And if you can't find that one....maybe you will find something similar or even better.
jane


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I think that I am in the minority here.
I have paid more than $24 for a single pattern in a book of patterns.
I crochet. I haven't bought pattern in a while. 
But, if I see something that I really like, I would pay the price.
I have a lot that I got off the internet. I usually change them to suit my needs.
I even changed the one in the book that I paid so much for.
My wife knows how much I like to crochet. So, she would not mind if I used just one pattern out of the book.

I just bought a new sewing machine. Mine died after 35 years.
Cheaper to buy a new one than have the old one fixed.
I have been sewing every day since I bought it.
She has gotten mad at me because I haven't been cleaning the house. Just sewing.

Getting back to the book. I would pay the price.
If you want the pattern that bad, think of it as a Birthday or Christmas present for yourself.
Dick


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Most library systems, if not all, can get any book for you from within their system (usually other local cities) or perhaps within the state. Talk to your librarian and see what they can do for you. I would also suggest to them that they start a knitting book section in the library - you could suggest some vital books that they should purchase.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I buy a lot of patterns and books. I am constantly educating myself--and even if I don't knit more that one pattern out of a book--I learn from it and often may refer to it. I don't have a lot of money--but some things have always been a priority to me--I would sooner feed my brain than my body. And supporting knitting designers and encouraging them to be able to afford continuing to afford to be creative is important to me, too.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know where you live, but here in Michigan, we can use a program called Melcat to get books brought to our library from anywhere in Michigan. So if your local library does not carry knitting books, ask them if they have a exchange program for your area.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


Lol, lol, lol :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

The person that posted this is hiding....perhaps this is why she/he hasn't answered any of us....lol


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Hear your pain. I found a Sublime pattern I wanted and can't find the book for under eighteen dollars and I'm too tight to spend that on one pattern. I hate buying patterns I can't read thru first because I'm not sure I'll be able to do them. Thanks to all that mentioned book sites!!


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

I find that frustrating too! The other place to try is paperback swap.com. You can post books there and when someone requests it, you ship at media mail rates and receive a credit. When you request a book, it is shipped for free. One of the best features is that you can make a "wish list" and the book will be shipped to you when it is posted. I joined to get rid of books but now I have more than I started with!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Again what is the name of pattern and book?


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

You seem hesitant to name book/pattern, and I understand that, but take a chance----maybe one of us has it and wants to sell or share.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazon or eBay may be cheaper. Maybe you could buy a almost new one on these sites. I have good luck with these sites.


----------



## karen ruth (May 3, 2012)

This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


Do you have a name for the sweater? Many times I've typed in a name on a Ravelry search and found something very similar.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


if you use a publicly funded library you should be able to request acquisitions.... normally they would not acquire a publications without isbn numbers... and that does cut out a lot of pattern books (like rowan or debbie bliss) but there are lots and lots of knitting books with excellent patterns and new ones all the time.... i have asked the toronto public library to acquire books and also knitting daily tv dvd's... and they got them right away!! 
hth


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

for a good portal to numerous used booksellers like ababooks and alibris try
bookfinder.com... easier than browsing numerous sites
referred to as the google of rare books... but excellent fore the not so rare too....


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oct 18, 13 14:20:46


amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


 Oct 18, 13 14:59:10


amarj said:


> The book is $24 ... can't find it any less than $17 and it is a couple years old!
> 
> I won't spend $17 on one pattern.
> 
> Just seems that they would sell more if they would also sell separately!!


//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Sounds like the poster is just ranting.
Her/his post and 1 response was on page 1 .... here we are at page 6.

You all have given advise as to how the poster could possibly get it for less $$.
Let the poster take it from here.
Nothing else we can do.....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I always buy at half.com and amazon - whoever has the best price. Also EBay also has some books listed. I never pay full retail or anywhere near it for books.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe he threw out the computer as well!!!!!


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Does your library have an inter library loan system? Where they can order the book from another library? In Oregon, I still think we can order directly from the State Library, that may be an option, also, do you have a local college? I can get books from the University of Oregon. (GO DUCKS!)


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


I don't know what it's like in the US, but here in Canada our libraries will bring in books on Inter-Library loan at no charge to the user. It's worth asking.


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Try Patternfish.com. They sometimes have single patterns. My friend found a single pattern here on the same day I ordered it in a book. I learned afterwards about this site. Good luck.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Try BetterWorldBooks.com; they may have it and you help save the world as well.

Also, if you give us the name of the book, maybe someone would give it to you because they didn't like anything in the book or are finished with it.

That's it for me. Seems like he/she's not responding.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

lv2knit-Are either of these what you're looking for? Denise http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bigfoot--yeti or look at suzies yarnie stuff blogspot for a free pattern (I posted the link but got an error message from admin saying too much advertising)


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Bummer.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Check online with the company and see if they offer the pattern as an individual download. Sometimes, after a few years, they will offer them this way.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Oct 18, 13 14:20:46
> 
> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


I think this is by far the worst advice given here.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe you could borrow it!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

what is the name of the book ?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think at this point, I don't even care what the book is. I hope the knitter at least read our efforts to help h/er/im...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print!
> Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens.
> Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!





chickkie said:


> I think this is by far the worst advice given here.


Have to agree with you on this one chickkie....

karen ruth... your advise and your own admission to sleezy behavior leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
You are one of the reasons why people have to pay more for things because of theft.
You are one of the reasons why shops will not accept returns of patterns and books.
You are probably one of those people who buy a skein of yarn for the needed 20 yards and return the rest for a full refund.
And more and more shops/stores are not refunding on yarn either.

You downright sicken me, so wipe that smile off your face - the smiley you posted.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have seen so many books with only one or two patterns I would want to knit. It is frustrating to not be able to have what you want without having to buy an entire book. I especially find this with Elsebeth Lavold. I will see a gorgeous sweater or dress in her books and not be able to get the pattern I want because I don't want the whole book. I therefore don't buy the book and have never knitted one of her lovely patterns. She is only one of many. Frustrating.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have to agree with you on this one chickkie....
> 
> karen ruth... your advise and your own admission to sleezy behavior leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> You are one of the reasons why people have to pay more for things because of theft.
> ...


Not to mention it's copyright infringement and illegal.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Have to agree with you on this one chickkie....
> 
> karen ruth... your advise and your own admission to sleezy behavior leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> You are one of the reasons why people have to pay more for things because of theft.
> ...


I agree. This is stealing just as much as if she had stuffed the book under her jacket and walked out without paying. Theft of intellectual property is just as much a crime as theft of a physical object. The designer deserves compensation and, the final purchaser of the returned book deserves a new copy not one that has been flattened on a scanner.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Not to mention it's copyright infringement and illegal.


That too, of course.
I was/am so fuming - that I didn't get into that part of the illegal activity.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That too, of course.
> I was/am so fuming - that I didn't get into that part of the illegal activity.


Glad to help


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> Lol, lol, lol :thumbup:


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


You might be able to get it through the Interlibrary Loan system. My little library doesn't have a lot of the books I want to read, but can usually find them for me. It wouldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Call them and see if they will purchase any of them for the library so you can use it. I asked one time if they had a certain book and none of the libraries in the area had it so they said they would put in an order, and call me if they could. Lo and behold they called and said I could pick it up.


MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

MASHEPP,

Does your library have a cooperative/sharing program with other libraries? Can you go online to the library site, search for the title, and have it delivered to your library? If you are not sure of this, ask your local librarian for help.

Many libraries have this option.

Happy hunting!!


----------



## Becky B (Sep 22, 2013)

Check the new and used prompts on Amazon or Barnes and Noble. That's how I find less expensive favorites. Or sign op at Lion Brand or JoAnns and buy on sale or with coupon. JoAnns does 40% off regularly.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Does your local library participate in inter-library loans? I have borrowed many books from all over the country for a service fee of $1-$2 each. 
Ask. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

My feelings exactly after reading 7 pages



Dcsmith77 said:



> I think at this point, I don't even care what the book is. I hope the knitter at least read our efforts to help h/er/im...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a hobby librarian (just volunteer, no degree) I'm so happy to see that so many people know about the inter-library loan program and use it. Even though the person didn't follow through, there are a lot of good ideas (and at least one really bad one) to obtain the patterns we want to use. Second hand books are almost as good as the free books from public libraries.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I just sent a PM to amarji about her posting. Maybe she will respond to it. Jane


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be nice to know the name of the book. A lot of our members would love to help her out.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


I have been following this thread since it started, and at this point will unwatch it. There have been so many people with great suggestions to help the person who posted it find the pattern they are looking for, and after 8 pages of posts they still haven't given anyone a clue what book it is in or what the name of the pattern is.

As for the above comment, now I know why, when I would go into a store (haven't been in one in a while) and see a book I liked and it appeared as if it was not new off the shelf, it is due to people like you who use a book and then return it for a full refund.
This is one of the reasons stores do not take back books any longer.

I at this point don't really care what the name of the book or pattern is and sure hope they don't go and buy the book as advised copy the pattern and then return the book. That is stealing from the designer.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Go to the reference desk and ask them to do an inter-library loan for you. Some libraries charge a small postage fee, others don't. But you'd pay that much for a single pattern anyway.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Besides EBay and Amazon, you might try

www.abebooks.com. 

It's a brokerage for used and out-of-print books and works with thousands of book sellers all over the world.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


Not your call. You do something like that, people will judge you, and rightly so. It's bad enough to do it, but to actually brag about it is really character revealing.


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

Dusti, i just saw you bikerider in the newsletter, and i would also love to have the pattern for it,i like to make it for my sister,she is a bike rider. thank you!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

gina said:


> Not your call. You do something like that, people will judge you, and rightly so. It's bad enough to do it, but to actually brag about it is really character revealing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

How do you "UN WATCH" a post???



mombr4 said:


> I have been following this thread since it started, and at this point will unwatch it. There have been so many people with great suggestions to help the person who posted it find the pattern they are looking for, and after 8 pages of posts they still haven't given anyone a clue what book it is in or what the name of the pattern is.
> 
> As for the above comment, now I know why, when I would go into a store (haven't been in one in a while) and see a book I liked and it appeared as if it was not new off the shelf, it is due to people like you who use a book and then return it for a full refund.
> This is one of the reasons stores do not take back books any longer.
> ...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


Karen, I hope you never create a design and try to sell it. I would hate to hear you screaming how people are robbing you your livelyhood because they're too darn lazy to find another legal source for a pattern they want.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!


Can you tell us the book name? Maybe one of us has it and would be happy to lend it to you. I have done this before for other KP members and always got my book back.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> The person that posted this is hiding....perhaps this is why she/he hasn't answered any of us....lol


That has nothing to do with answering. If she wants help we have to know what she's talking about, it's just that simple!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> It sells the book! I bought a book for about that amount for one pattern I really wanted and couldn't figure out by looking at the picture. Before I got a chance to make it, I was separating from my not so DH and between loads of stuff to my new place he threw out my knitting pattern, including the book. Needless to say I never moved back and I still covet that pattern!


Oh gosh! Your story makes me remember a few "lost forever patterns" of my own! Message me the name and I'll see if I have it! Happy to help out another knitter any time I can!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have to agree with you on this one chickkie....
> 
> karen ruth... your advise and your own admission to sleezy behavior leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> You are one of the reasons why people have to pay more for things because of theft.
> ...


AGREED!!! I am done with this thread ... Have better things to do than put up with people like her. I hope I never run into her on other threads, wonder if you can block certain people. Hhmmm, KP might need to think about that. I know you can block people on FB.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Ask if your library participates in interlibrary loan and see if they can get it from another library for you.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

gordon000 said:


> How do you "UN WATCH" a post???


On each page, where the posts start there is a column heading called Author. If you click on the word Unwatch just above that (it is in blue) you will stop getting notices of new posts for this thread.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Have to agree with you on this one chickkie....

karen ruth... your advise and your own admission to sleezy behavior leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
You are one of the reasons why people have to pay more for things because of theft.
You are one of the reasons why shops will not accept returns of patterns and books.
You are probably one of those people who buy a skein of yarn for the needed 20 yards and return the rest for a full refund.
And more and more shops/stores are not refunding on yarn either.

You downright sicken me, so wipe that smile off your face - the smiley you posted.

galaxycraft

Sorry....I don't know how to copy one post to a reply, so I pasted the above. But, here's my reaction to this thread:

1. I don't think the poster knows the name of the book to tell us or after all the outpouring of KP care and assistance, she would, in the name of courtesy, have told us already!

2. Galaxycraft, you are SPOT ON in your outrage with karen ruth. It amazes me that not only would a knitter stoop to a level of cheating on another fellow knitter/designer, but to brazenly BOAST about her not-so-novel cheating habit on a major KNITTING SITE for all the world to realize the depth of her cheating is absolutely appalling, brazen and telling. 
Pretty disappointing, this.

AnnDegray..........your "freakin" post was hysterical.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> It sells the book! I bought a book for about that amount for one pattern I really wanted and couldn't figure out by looking at the picture. Before I got a chance to make it, I was separating from my not so DH and between loads of stuff to my new place he threw out my knitting pattern, including the book. Needless to say I never moved back and I still covet that pattern!


I gather you covet the pattern more than the husband. That .......!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Well, fellow knitting guys and gals, she really wasted a lot of our time this morning, didn't she? If we hadn't been willing to help we coulda been knitting!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm with you, Ann. what the heck is the matter with ...


Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I think it's possible that amarj has a busy life and hasn't had an opportunity to respond. She/he may have had to leave the home/computer for a while, an emergency, or for some reason has been distracted from this thread.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Yaaayyy!! Gina!


gina said:


> Not your call. You do something like that, people will judge you, and rightly so. It's bad enough to do it, but to actually brag about it is really character revealing.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Well, fellow knitting guys and gals, she really wasted a lot of our time this morning, didn't she? If we hadn't been willing to help we coulda been knitting!


Well in all fairness, it wasn't her who made us waste time.
It was obvious (at least to me and my thinking) that after her last post - on page ONE - that it was just a ranting.
By looking at her prior posting habits....she may not have been back to read any more past page 1.
24 hours later and page 9..... :roll: :lol:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I think this is by far the worst advice given here.


 You are right, Chickkie! It makes me want to vomit. Does it occur to anyone that the author worked many hours developing the pattern? Think about her excitement to see it published. And telling her family about it..Now you are figuring out ways to steal for a measly $24.00!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Isn't there a moderator for this group who could deal with the poster.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Isn't there a moderator for this group who could deal with the poster.


Which poster? And for what?

Original poster did nothing wrong but speak of her/his displeasure in what patterns are put into books.

Another poster who admits to doing illegal activities, actually hasn't done anything yet here but admit to the behavior.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

the person who started this thread with a request for a pattern in a book but doesn't tell us which one.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Isn't there a moderator for this group who could deal with the poster.





tricotmonique said:


> the person who started this thread with a request for a pattern in a book but doesn't tell us which one.


Original poster did nothing wrong.
But spoke of her/his displeasure in what patterns are put into books.

She/he Did Not request a copy. Though it could be "implied", or easily mis-read as such.
Still no wrong doing on the original poster's part..

As for the poster not giving a name...perhaps because she/he had already received many suggestions on where to look, that it was NOT required to say.
Still no wrong doing.

So what is there exactly -- to deal with???


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Before we tar and feather the OP - please note that it has only been LESS THAN ONE DAY since she posted, and that was her last post on KP - the one here. While there have been 9 pages, it has been less than 24 hrs. If she has a job and other responsibilities that don't allow her to get onto her computer, so maybe we need to give her the benefit of the doubt. Looking at her other posts I don't see that she has been inconsiderate in the past.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


ME, TOO.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Before we tar and feather the OP - please note that it has only been LESS THAN ONE DAY since she posted, and that was her last post on KP - the one here. While there have been 9 pages, it has been less than 24 hrs. If she has a job and other responsibilities that don't allow her to get onto her computer, so maybe we need to give her the benefit of the doubt. Looking at her other posts I don't see that she has been inconsiderate in the past.


You are "the voice of reason " Vicki.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you do a search on-line for the pattern? Did you check Amazon? There you do need to spend $25.00 to get free shipping.
Good luck.


----------



## gerryga (May 25, 2011)

Don't know if you have checked or not but sometimes you can find a used copy on ebay much cheaper.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

You can usually find much cheaper new books on Amazon, just look below theAmazon price on the page. They show the least expensive new and used book prices in their Amazon Market Place. If a book hasn't just been published, there are often new copies available in their Market Place for half the price of the Amazon price. I have bought many books through Amazon's Market Place for less than the price of an individual pattern. If it's a newly published or popular book, you often won't find much of a savings. 
Also check Knit Picks, many of their books are 40% off. 
The eBay suggestion is good. Many sellers who sell on eBay also sell on Amazon. I buy from whomever has the cheapest shipping charge if the sale prices are the same. I have some dude library copies and some that were rated as being in "excellent" or "like new" condition. I've mostly been satisfied with those too.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


 ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

If the picture is a good, clear picture, you can probably duplicate it by knitting a swatch with the yarn you would like to use, converting the gauge into the measurements you need (width and length of the sweater pieces). Good luck. This is not hard to do.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Have to agree with you on this one chickkie....
> 
> karen ruth... your advise and your own admission to sleezy behavior leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> You are one of the reasons why people have to pay more for things because of theft.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


I saw w woman knitting from a skein on the shelf at a Walmart. The manager came and asked her what she was doing. She said she just needed a little more yarn to finish a cap and she wanted to be sure it matched the yarn she had bought the week before.

Was that you?


----------



## Laura Reilly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mercy - what a rich 10 PAGES OF POSTING! It reads like script that was scrapped from Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxies. Unbelievable that there is AT THIS MOMENT no name of the pattern book!
What a rip!
Laura


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Laura Reilly said:


> Mercy - what a rich 10 PAGES OF POSTING! It reads like script that was scrapped from Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxies. Unbelievable that there is AT THIS MOMENT no name of the pattern book!
> What a rip!
> Laura


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love your reference!!!!! One of my all time favorite reads!

DON'T PANIC! :thumbup: 
The way I try to live my life.
Never leave home without your towel!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I saw w woman knitting from a skein on the shelf at a Walmart. The manager came and asked her what she was doing. She said she just needed a little more yarn to finish a cap and she wanted to be sure it matched the yarn she had bought the week before.
> 
> Was that you?


Love it! :XD: :XD:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sldelisa said:


> What if you went on Amazon? You might be able to find a used copy of the book much cheaper than a new one.


They have great book lists and the prices are fantastic! I've bought from their sellers before and have never been disappointed.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! Just got up ( it/s Sunday morning here) and had to see what had transpired overnight! Shirley.


Laura Reilly said:


> Mercy - what a rich 10 PAGES OF POSTING! It reads like script that was scrapped from Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxies. Unbelievable that there is AT THIS MOMENT no name of the pattern book!
> What a rip!
> Laura


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Ann DeGray wrote:
I saw w woman knitting from a skein on the shelf at a Walmart. The manager came and asked her what she was doing. She said she just needed a little more yarn to finish a cap and she wanted to be sure it matched the yarn she had bought the week before.

Was that you?

Ann DeGray.........you are a hoot!!!!!!
I love your replies. :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I have taken a picture of a recipe in a cookbook in Walmart. I cannot afford to pay even $10.00 for a cooking magazine for 1 recipe.
So, yes, I would take photos of a pattern.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

That is stealing


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:roll: 
Now all books and magazines will be "behind/under" the counters.

I know of 2 stores right now that have their books near the cash register.
Where the security cameras and cashiers can keep an eye on them.

All because of a few cheapskates/thieves.
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Be careful folks when you are at the ATM's. :-o :shock:  :evil:

May have to start having your "friends" check their phones at the door when they come to visit.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I have taken a picture of a recipe in a cookbook in Walmart. I cannot afford to pay even $10.00 for a cooking magazine for 1 recipe.
> So, yes, I would take photos of a pattern.


I guess this issue boils down to individual character in the end.

Simply put, when you take something that does not belong to you, it's stealing. Just because we live in a time where modern electronics give us more easy opportunities to be larcenous, it still ends up, well, stealing. The issue isn't what the magazine or pattern or recipe cost the publisher/designer to put in print in a magazine, a book or pamphlet or the time it took to develop the idea. It belongs to the person, store, designer, etc. until it is properly exchanged for the price, whatever that is, set for the item. To take it, clandestinely by photo, tearing it out of the book or magazine, or any other method other than paying for it.....is stealing. It's a black and white issue.

We have ALL been in the situation where we had the chance to swipe a pattern or recipe when there was no one looking. What we decided to do is purely individual and we have to answer to ourselves on what kind of person we chose to be. Honest, dishonest. One or the other.

Personally, there are a lot of things I cannot afford or choose not to spend my money on. But I don't use that as an excuse to justify poor behavior. I continually faced this question in front of my junior high and high school students who posed the same reason why they stole art supplies from Michaels when they couldn't "afford" to buy the required materials. BUT, they always had the money to buy lunch at McDonalds every day, or cell phones and all kinds of electronics, etc., etc..

Stealing is a choice we make. There are thousands and thousands of free recipes, knitting patterns, crochet patterns, this site and others like it, to get pretty much everything we want. We will ALWAYS see something we like better in a book or magazine. How we CHOOSE to get what we want is purely an expression of our character.

Stealing, however you justify it, is wrong.
End of sentence.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> THIS IS DRIVING ME BATTY! WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FREAKIN' BOOK?


Hahahahaha.......oh Ann, that just tickled me. Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't think the original poster wanted that pattern as bad as he/she indicated. Time to move on.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I saw w woman knitting from a skein on the shelf at a Walmart. The manager came and asked her what she was doing. She said she just needed a little more yarn to finish a cap and she wanted to be sure it matched the yarn she had bought the week before.
> 
> Was that you?


Oh, Ann.....you are so funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't believe that I have sat here reading all 11 pages of this post. Advice has been given; stealing is wrong; 'nuff said.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Not picking on you particularly, but all who are mad that the poster has not gotten back to us. I, for one, only check my email in the morning and don't see it again for twenty four hours. It is possible he/she does the same or is working or is at the library inquiring about inter-library loans. It's not like you are sitting in the same room with him/her and can't get a response. No one knows what the poster is doing. Cut slack please.


mombr4 said:


> I have been following this thread since it started, and at this point will unwatch it. There have been so many people with great suggestions to help the person who posted it find the pattern they are looking for, and after 8 pages of posts they still haven't given anyone a clue what book it is in or what the name of the pattern is.
> 
> As for the above comment, now I know why, when I would go into a store (haven't been in one in a while) and see a book I liked and it appeared as if it was not new off the shelf, it is due to people like you who use a book and then return it for a full refund.
> This is one of the reasons stores do not take back books any longer.
> ...


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

just have to throw my two cents in maybe the book will finally be named.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Oh! Me! Me! - Raising hand. :mrgreen: 
Mystery Shopper, right?
Maybe Undercover Boss?
Maybe What Would You Do?
Ah.... Candid Camera?
Umm... Pranked?

Oh I know now.... To Tell The Truth!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Not picking on you particularly, but all who are mad that the poster has not gotten back to us. I, for one, only check my email in the morning and don't see it again for twenty four hours. It is possible he/she does the same or is working or is at the library inquiring about inter-library loans. It's not like you are sitting in the same room with him/her and can't get a response. No one knows what the poster is doing. Cut slack please.


Your right. I check my email off and on all through the day and I forget that everyone can't do that.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am still wondering about the name of this book. What is holding from giving the name of this book.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> . No one knows what the poster is doing. Cut slack please.


Thank you, voice of reason. What is with all the nastiness about the poster owing a reply? She didn't ask for help, she voiced an opinion. And may very well have left it at that and never came back to the post. Am I to take from all of this brouhaha that if I ever post anything, I'd better as heck make sure I come back every 5 minutes to see if I got responses?

I only wasted my time on 11 pages of this to see if anyone would finally mention that we were not owed the name of the frigging book. A few people have said it, but others just ignore those posts and continue to complain. It's one of the silliest things I've seen. (I've spent too much time here, so if anyone sends me a nasty reply, make it a PM, because I'm not coming back to this one.)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure it has turned silly.
Everything was said on page 1 by the original poster. :roll: :lol: :mrgreen:

I can't believe it... approaching 13 thousand (13,000) hits and 11 pages.
This is better than today's jokes in Chit Chat.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, that is the pattern but when I "click here for download for $4.99" I get "page can not be found".


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Did you ever try, if they don't carry the book at your library they might be able to order it from another library. My library does this all the time for me.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you tried Patternfish.com? Often companies make individual pattern available there. I have seen single patterns there that were originally only published in books. When they became very popular, the publisher released singles. It is worth a look. They have a good search engine.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

blue nose said:


> Do you have public library's where you live.if so see if they have a copy of the book,photo copy what you want.


Freddie is real cutie!


----------



## PrissC (Oct 18, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Working in a library I know we will order your book if you have the title and author. We can search the entire state to find it if its available. Good luck.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Ebay is always a good place & I've found some really neat bargains but you have to take the time to search!!DH seems to find all sorts of things on eBay for little or nothing & it's shipped from China FREE!! Can't beat that price. Let us know the name of the book as we have a Bookman's here in Tucson that is really good & all their books are only $3 & in better condition than a garage sale sometimes.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Zinzin said:


> I am still wondering about the name of this book. What is holding from giving the name of this book.


The poster has been offline. Give her/him until tomorrow.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I would headto the library. Does your local library do interlibrary loans?


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> It sells the book! I bought a book for about that amount for one pattern I really wanted and couldn't figure out by looking at the picture. Before I got a chance to make it, I was separating from my not so DH and between loads of stuff to my new place he threw out my knitting pattern, including the book. Needless to say I never moved back and I still covet that pattern!


How spiteful!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

[qtuote=lv2knit]I am having the same problem. I want to make the Yeti/Bigfoot slippers that I saw at the county fair. Finally found a similar pattern on Raverly but it is in a book of 6 for $15 with s&h.I have no use for the other 5. Our library does not have it but hadn't thought of Inter-library loan. Thanks for the reminder.[/quote]

I think I saw yeti slippers in a knit picks catalogue


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

You can get a pattern for yeti/bigfoot slippers on Ravelry for 4.99. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bigfoot--yeti


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Bummer.


No knitting books at all?


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh! Me! Me! - Raising hand. :mrgreen:
> Mystery Shopper, right?
> Maybe Undercover Boss?
> Maybe What Would You Do?
> ...


ditto


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Before we tar and feather the OP - please note that it has only been LESS THAN ONE DAY since she posted, and that was her last post on KP - the one here. While there have been 9 pages, it has been less than 24 hrs. If she has a job and other responsibilities that don't allow her to get onto her computer, so maybe we need to give her the benefit of the doubt. Looking at her other posts I don't see that she has been inconsiderate in the past.


You never know what might have happened to her. I just had five friends get into a car accident and all five had to spend the night in the hospital. And another friend who's little 8 yr old was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer yesterday. Do you think any of these people planned on these things happening to them? I doubt that they would even be able to remember right this minute that they even posted anything on here. So let's give her the benefit of the doubt. Oh, and not everyone has a smart phone to see emails when they come in.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

but if she had added the name of the book in her first post,maybe we could have helped her,,,,now i'm done


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I love how the subject gets so far off of the original one! 

I am thoroughly curious about which book and which pattern too. Personnally, I think it a luxury to get on this forum and sometimes weeks pass between visits . When I do I can't resist making all sorts of comments and spend way too much time doing so.

I've enjoyed this one. Imagine the posters surprise if she does check for responses!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

What is wrong with some men? Mine did that too. I don't /didn't mess with his snowmobile maps, car manuals, etc.


MASHEPP said:


> It sells the book! I bought a book for about that amount for one pattern I really wanted and couldn't figure out by looking at the picture. Before I got a chance to make it, I was separating from my not so DH and between loads of stuff to my new place he threw out my knitting pattern, including the book. Needless to say I never moved back and I still covet that pattern!


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

Go to the Library and see if you can get the book. They can order it from another library. They will email you when it comes in. Copy the pattern and return the book. I did this with machine knitting books. If the book was good I would then try to buy it.

I can't afford to buy book and I don't have a place to store them. So I use the Library a lot.

Good Luck


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

loisdenise said:


> I love how the subject gets so far off of the original one!
> 
> I am thoroughly curious about which book and which pattern too. Personnally, I think it a luxury to get on this forum and sometimes weeks pass between visits . When I do I can't resist making all sorts of comments and spend way too much time doing so.
> 
> I've enjoyed this one. Imagine the posters surprise if she does check for responses!


This reminds me of another internet group I belonged to a few years ago. One member made a comment to a topic, then shut down her computer and went out of town for the weekend. This member's comment started off an unintentional firestorm of mudslinging and raging. Several days later, she returned to the forum to find the chaos, and was surprised and horrified to realize that her own comment had started it.

I must admit I've been checking back here with some amusement every few hours all weekend to see if the original poster returns! She's probably entrenched in real life right now, blissfully unaware that she's inspired so many pages of discussion!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Oct 18, 13 14:20:46
> 
> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> ...


The poster may not login everyday as many of us do. But ...... thanks to everyone for all the great suggestions! I am bookmarking the topic to reference later.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> You can get a pattern for yeti/bigfoot slippers on Ravelry for 4.99. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bigfoot--yeti


have tried to get but the "click here for download" says "page can not be found"


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you tell me the name of the book I could see if my library has it and I would love to make a copy for you, no charge. No postage either.. OK?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

lv2knit said:


> have tried to get but the "click here for download" says "page can not be found"


Worked fine for me, wonder why not for you? :?


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

probably because I am computer illiterate. Now that I know the link works, I will ask my daughter to try. She can do anything with these machines.


Damama said:


> Worked fine for me, wonder why not for you? :?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

lv2knit said:


> probably because I am computer illiterate. Now that I know the link works, I will ask my daughter to try. She can do anything with these machines.


LOL, sometimes the links seem to have a mind of their own, or do as I do and blame in on gremlins :XD: 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

lv2knit said:


> have tried to get but the "click here for download" says "page can not be found"


Appears Ravelry has a dead link to the pattern.
I had to search for it on KnitPicks to see if it was still available.
Yes it is and Here is the new page -- 
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Bigfoot_+_Yeti_Pattern__D12270220.html


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Rosewood513 said:


> If you tell me the name of the book I could see if my library has it and I would love to make a copy for you, no charge. No postage either.. OK?


Rosewood - It is very kind of you to offer to make a copy for the OP but that would be copyright infringement and it is illegal. Only the owner of the copyright has the authority to make and distribute copies.

Ann DeGray - you have kept me in stitches while reading this very long chain.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ann DeGray your comments leave me in stitches! Thank you! I have just come upon this discussion and am amazed by the number of thoughtful, helpful people there are. You all need to be applauded!!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't believe that I just spent 10 minutes reading even more pages...and chuckling.


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

Totally relate....patterns and yarn stash...gone. 
I would contact the person who wrote the pattern and ask.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

yotbum said:


> ME, TOO.


Me as well. Driving me crazy.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

lv2knit said:


> have tried to get but the "click here for download" says "page can not be found"


I just tried it and it was fine. Why don't you try again. Sometimes that's all it takes is a second try.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I saw w woman knitting from a skein on the shelf at a Walmart. The manager came and asked her what she was doing. She said she just needed a little more yarn to finish a cap and she wanted to be sure it matched the yarn she had bought the week before.
> 
> Was that you?


Unreal, right? I saw a woman in Joanns one day rummaging around the yarn with a pair of scissors. When she started pulling yarn out of skeins and hacking off a yard or so I told her to stop! She got so angry with me, said her daughter needed some yarn to finish a project for her so she wanted some "samples" to take home to see if they would match. I asked her if she would want to buy yarn that was missing a couple of yarns. She said, I don't knit so why should I care. I directed her to a sales person who told her she absolutely could not cut yarn off skeins. She was so insulted, then just waited until the sales person left and started cutting again.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poor woman is probably afraid to respond now, lol!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

karen ruth said:


> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


Sorry, but that is stealing. I honestly do not know how you can suggest such a dishonest thing. I have not read all the posts and someone else may have already said that but when I read your post I could not let such a recommendation go unanswered.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> You can get a pattern for yeti/bigfoot slippers on Ravelry for 4.99. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bigfoot--yeti


I just tried the link and received the same reply, page not found.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

You might also try Alibris - they are terrific!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I just tried the link and received the same reply, page not found.


It just worked for me.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Unreal, right? I saw a woman in Joanns one day rummaging around the yarn with a pair of scissors. When she started pulling yarn out of skeins and hacking off a yard or so I told her to stop! She got so angry with me, said her daughter needed some yarn to finish a project for her so she wanted some "samples" to take home to see if they would match. I asked her if she would want to buy yarn that was missing a couple of yarns. She said, I don't knit so why should I care. I directed her to a sales person who told her she absolutely could not cut yarn off skeins. She was so insulted, then just waited until the sales person left and started cutting again.


Where do people like that come from? They can't be that dumb....but who could be that cheap? She obviously knew it was wrong...


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Unreal, right? I saw a woman in Joanns one day rummaging around the yarn with a pair of scissors. When she started pulling yarn out of skeins and hacking off a yard or so I told her to stop! She got so angry with me, said her daughter needed some yarn to finish a project for her so she wanted some "samples" to take home to see if they would match. I asked her if she would want to buy yarn that was missing a couple of yarns. She said, I don't knit so why should I care. I directed her to a sales person who told her she absolutely could not cut yarn off skeins. She was so insulted, then just waited until the sales person left and started cutting again.


The salesgirl should have called the manager. The manager should have given the woman (she was no lady!) a choice: Pay for every skein she had deliberately damaged or be arrested for vandalism/shoplifting. That should be a zero tolerance item.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Where do people like that come from? They can't be that dumb....but who could be that cheap? She obviously knew it was wrong...


Oh, and she was doing that for her daughter's school project? "Here, honey, try these. I just swiped 'em for you."

These people procreate.

And they're allowed to vote!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

People looking for * Bigfoot + Yeti Slippers by Annie Watts *
The pattern page is here -- http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Bigfoot_+_Yeti_Pattern__D12270220.html


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, and she was doing that for her daughter's school project? "Here, honey, try these. I just swiped 'em for you."
> 
> These people procreate.
> 
> And they're allowed to vote!


Scary, isn't it!


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Well, fellow knitting guys and gals, she really wasted a lot of our time this morning, didn't she? If we hadn't been willing to help we coulda been knitting!


Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Definitely need a lifeguard at the gene pool!


----------



## Adonhcs67 (Jan 22, 2012)

What sweater is that?


----------



## Adonhcs67 (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't you have a cell phone that you could take a photo with.?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Adonhcs67 said:


> What sweater is that?





Adonhcs67 said:


> Don't you have a cell phone that you could take a photo with.?


Sorry, but we are not cheats and thieves here (at least for the most part). :shock:  :evil: :roll:
And we certainly do not encourage illegal behavior.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

In fact, I think you can be bumped off the forum for encouraging illegal behavior.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Damama said:


> Definitely need a lifeguard at the gene pool!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Damama said:


> Definitely need a lifeguard at the gene pool!


Some days, I fear, it is CHLORINE that we need in the gene pool. I'm just 
sayin'...honestly! Stealing yarn, photographing a pattern? I guess I'd be less inclined to be judgemental if you were stealing food to feed your hungry children, but really? Yarn??


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Damama said:


> Definitely need a lifeguard at the gene pool!


Love it! This has been one of the more interesting threads. A few loose ones that needed to be clipped. Lots of good ideas.

Question: Does anyone remember the original question? LOL :!: :lol: :roll:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Irish Lori said:


> Love it! This has been one of the more interesting threads. A few loose ones that needed to be clipped. Lots of good ideas.
> 
> Question: Does anyone remember the original question? LOL :!: :lol: :roll:


Original question...
Why do books usually have only 1 pattern that is liked out of the whole thing? (My words - paraphrasing).
And...Why can't they made the patterns from books available as single pattern purchases?


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I've had people at my table during craft shows take photos or whip out a notebook and pencil and copy an item. If they want to copy it I don't mind but at least have the courtesy to buy the item you want to copy. As for the lady in JoAnns, I would have immediately gone to the Mgr. not a sales clerk. Some people have no morals at all it seems.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

amarj said:


> I have found a sweater that I REALLY like and would love to make ... however ... the only way to get the pattern is to buy the book ... $24.00 book!!! I only want the sweater pattern, not all the other ones!
> 
> Why do they do that? Wish they would sell them separately ... very sad ...
> 
> gosh, all I want is the one sweater!





amarj said:


> The book is $24 ... can't find it any less than $17 and it is a couple years old!
> 
> I won't spend $17 on one pattern.
> 
> Just seems that they would sell more if they would also sell separately!!


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks galaxycraft and Dramama for your help. I bought the yeti slipper pattern from KnitPicks, download and have it. All my daughter needs to do is help me figure out how to print it.


galaxycraft said:


> Appears Ravelry has a dead link to the pattern.
> I had to search for it on KnitPicks to see if it was still available.
> Yes it is and Here is the new page --
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Bigfoot_+_Yeti_Pattern__D12270220.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

lv2knit said:


> Thanks galaxycraft and Dramama for your help. I bought the yeti slipper pattern from KnitPicks, download and have it. All my daughter needs to do is help me figure out how to print it.


You are welcome.
They look like fun to make and to wear! :lol:


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

They will be for Christmas for my 11 year old grandson and soon to be son-in-law.


galaxycraft said:


> You are welcome.
> They look like fun to make and to wear! :lol:


----------



## Adonhcs67 (Jan 22, 2012)

As a long time knitter, I have bee able to look at most patterns and figure out the pattern. by looking at it. If that is stealing then I am a thief. However it may be hard for others to do it. The photo is just an example as to what the item looks like. The pattern is the instructions. If you took a photo of the instructions, it would likely be too samll to use. I am not a thief. Just good at figuring out patterns.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Oakley said:


> It just worked for me.


It worked as far as getting into Ravelry but when I clicked on the Ravelry link to the pattern it came up with the message that the page was not found. I see another poster has posted a direct link to the Knit Picks page that works, she said that there appeared to be a problem with the link from Ravelry to the Knit Picks page with the actual pattern.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

ragdoll03 said:


> What is the name of the pattern and book? Maybe someone has it they could share. I know I would if I have it.


Amarj - as others have asked, what is the name/catalogue number of the book? Others may be willing to help. A


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Try looking for the book in Amazon.com. You might find a used one quite cheap--I have.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


You might still be able to get it on inner loan. Wouldn't hurt to ask your librarian.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I knit for fun and my own pleasure.
Others work I the field of fiber arts. They depend on me to purchase their designs and ideas. I truly appreciate the time and energy designers must put into figuring out the stitch count for different sizes, and the yarns that will work in the pattern.
Yes, it seems like a lot of money but I need the artists to stay in the business and get enough back from me to make a decent living.
I also think musicians need to have royalties for their songs and that poets and writers deserve to get paid when their work is used. I think painters and sculptors need to be paid for their work. Artists add an immeasurable beauty to my life. I don't know where I would be without them.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Where do people like that come from? They can't be that dumb....but who could be that cheap? She obviously knew it was wrong...


Cheap it was. When I challenged her she told me - you don't expect me to actually pay for the yarn, do you? What if I don't like it when I get home! I should be able to just take what I want for free. I asked her if SHE would buy a skein of yarn that was missing a couple of yards. She said outraged - of course not! I want a full hank. Someone else can buy this one.

I thought I was on some Candid Camera show or something at first, but then realized she was just nasty and selfish.

I am constantly amazed at how entitled some people feel.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Cheap it was. When I challenged her she told me - you don't expect me to actually pay for the yarn, do you? What if I don't like it when I get home! I should be able to just take what I want for free. I asked her if SHE would buy a skein of yarn that was missing a couple of yards. She said outraged - of course not! I want a full hank. Someone else can buy this one.
> 
> I thought I was on some Candid Camera show or something at first, but then realized she was just nasty and selfish.
> 
> I am constantly amazed at how entitled some people feel.


The words you really want are selfish and evil. If you ever see that again, get the manager. She needed to be escorted to a police station.


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

This is the first time I have ever sat and read 16 pages of posts at one sitting. It says a lot about my evening when this is entertainment,lol
Tammy


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

tammyinwv said:


> This is the first time I have ever sat and read 16 pages of posts at one sitting. It says a lot about my evening when this is entertainment,lol
> Tammy


I keep coming back to see if amarj has logged back in yet. Hope she hasn't gone on a long vacation !!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Cheap it was. When I challenged her she told me - you don't expect me to actually pay for the yarn, do you? What if I don't like it when I get home! I should be able to just take what I want for free. I asked her if SHE would buy a skein of yarn that was missing a couple of yards. She said outraged - of course not! I want a full hank. Someone else can buy this one.
> 
> I thought I was on some Candid Camera show or something at first, but then realized she was just nasty and selfish.
> 
> I am constantly amazed at how entitled some people feel.


So, if she's hungry it's okay if she just takes a couple of pieces of bread off the loaf on the top shelf at the grocery store, maybe only a couple of slices of cheese and honey ham lunch meat in that aisle, a dab of mayonnaise (open jar, peel off protective cardboard and scoop out just a little bit with finger...the mayonnaise kinda settles back so nobody's even gonna notice). Maybe a few grapes from the produce department (hey, everybody does THAT), now for dessert, what'll it be? A couple of cookies (it's really easy now that some of them have that neat peel back closing)but I had those yesterday so I might go for a bag of those mini doughnuts, just a couple. The scale I bought last year must be off. I'll take it back to Target tomorrow for a refund. A scale should certainly last longer than a year. Honestly, the way things are made today....

There. That oughta do it. Don't wanna eat too much or I'll never fit into that pants outfit I'm gonna get at Nordstrom to wear to my son's choir concert tomorrow night. I'll keep all the tags together this time. Last time that department manager gave me a really bad time when I took that red dress back after the Christmas party. Well, at those prices who could afford to pay for something you're just gonna wear once!

And that kid of mine! As fast as he's growing I'm gonna fork out $25.00 bucks for a pair of navy blue pants he's only gonna wear to one concert? They won't fit him when it's time for the spring concert so I'm gonna have to do this all over again in May...who has time for all this?. And I told the damn kid he'd better not spill anything on them like he did the last time. The store manager at Macy's was real nasty about a couple of stains I didn't catch. I have a good mind not to shop there again! And I heard that store manage (store MANAGER, get that? He can't be over 19!) say, "Good idea, lady" under his breath. Where does he get off treating me like that......I've bought all my clothes and my kids' clothes here for 20 years! The nerve of some people.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Ann

I believe I have met the person in your scenario several times.

I worked in retail for a few years. The Men's Department had a man bring back a suit that he had literally worn pretty much everyday for two years. He wanted a refund because the suit hadn't stood up the way he thought it should. He had paid $100.00 for the suit. The store gave him a refund because the customer is always right, and they didn't want to lose his business.

Me, I thought ``Why do we want his business``.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

You could also try Abe's books. They sell used books at a much reduced cost.
Good luck finding the pattern.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Linday said:


> Ann
> 
> I believe I have met the person in your scenario several times.
> 
> ...


You know, you get to thinking you've seen everything and then, by golly, here's a new one!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> I keep coming back to see if amarj has logged back in yet. Hope she hasn't gone on a long vacation !!


I do too!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

chickkie said:


> That is stealing


Especially since thousands of recipes are available free just by Googling. Likely she could have found a similar one online.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> I keep coming back to see if amarj has logged back in yet. Hope she hasn't gone on a long vacation !!


Judy, I've been doing the same thing. I can't believe that I care. I think poor amarj is afraid to say anything, don't you?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

hey, maybe where the 'magic ball' knitting technique came from. Just snip off a few feet of yarn from every ball of yarn in the store and join them together!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Cheap it was. When I challenged her she told me - you don't expect me to actually pay for the yarn, do you? What if I don't like it when I get home! I should be able to just take what I want for free. I asked her if SHE would buy a skein of yarn that was missing a couple of yards. She said outraged - of course not! I want a full hank. Someone else can buy this on
> I thought I was on some Candid Camera show or something at first, but then realized she was just nasty and selfish
> 
> From lois :
> ...


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Cheap it was. When I challenged her she told me - you don't expect me to actually pay for the yarn, do you? What if I don't like it when I get home! I should be ab....ly lying about her intent.
> 
> A friend whose nursery business was floundering watched a woman wander through taking pinches off of plants and then had the temerity to buy rooting harmone. She was astounded when my friend charged extra.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Linday said:


> Ann
> 
> I believe I have met the person in your scenario several times.
> 
> ...


My oldest was repairing watches in a mall. A woman came in and didn't like the quoted price she said another store was cheaper. He replied "go there then". I thought his boss would not like that, but she said customers like that were not worth keeping.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay guys, I realize this is my third post today, but I have been expecting some one to say "just cough up the money." You may find that there are other things you would like to knit later. I liked a hat in my most recent new book. I have not knit it, but have knit a clever collar-like scarf. (Coastal knits by Dakos and Fettig)


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

mernie said:


> Judy, I've been doing the same thing. I can't believe that I care. I think poor amarj is afraid to say anything, don't you?


She better! We may have to take drastic measures!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

While this thread certainly got off topic, I for one have enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

And we just keep on coming back........

Ann DeGray you are a stitch! I have to learn to keep my coffee farther away from the keyboard. Thanks for so much entertainment.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Our local library doesn't carry knitting pattern books. :thumbdown:


Request inter library loan~! Our library carries just the basics... but they DO participate in the loan program, so I requested a few hard to find books.. and THEY FOUND THEM!

Then I scanned the pattern I need, and few I might consider, sent the book back, and now my pattern stash has grown, but i have the one I wanted!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Before we tar and feather the OP - please note that it has only been LESS THAN ONE DAY since she posted, and that was her last post on KP - the one here. While there have been 9 pages, it has been less than 24 hrs. If she has a job and other responsibilities that don't allow her to get onto her computer, so maybe we need to give her the benefit of the doubt. Looking at her other posts I don't see that she has been inconsiderate in the past.


This post gives the originator the benefit of the doubt - which is logical. Not everyone can check KP every hour or so, or even every day. Ease up on her.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> This post gives the originator the benefit of the doubt - which is logical. Not everyone can check KP every hour or so, or even every day. Ease up on her.


Oh, I think most everyone has forgotten all about the original post...that got highjacked long ago and we're on another subject now which has been much more fun.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, I think most everyone has forgotten all about the original post...that got highjacked long ago and we're on another subject now which has been much more fun.


Yes it has. And thanks for the giggles.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, I think most everyone has forgotten all about the original post...that got highjacked long ago and we're on another subject now which has been much more fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

mernie said:


> Judy, I've been doing the same thing. I can't believe that I care. I think poor amarj is afraid to say anything, don't you?


That could be the problem, in efforts to help we probably scared the poor gal off. Hope she realizes that and comes back.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

My first post here; I've been reading since the start though. Somewhere, several pages back, someone mentioned sending amarj a private message to come back and share the book title with us.

I haven't posted before because I haven't had anything to add - I agree with the ideas about libraries and interlibrary thing. I am amazed at the audacity of some people (and I worked in a yarn store, and thought I'd seen a lot!!). But mostly, I'm still checking this topic because I want to "rubberneck" and see what the pattern is that started this whole thing!!  :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> But mostly, I'm still checking this topic because I want to "rubberneck" and see what the pattern is that started this whole thing!!  :thumbup:


Me too, why do I feel that I'll die if I can't find out what the pattern is??

:lol:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> My first post here; I've been reading since the start though. Somewhere, several pages back, someone mentioned sending amarj a private message to come back and share the book title with us.
> 
> I haven't posted before because I haven't had anything to add - I agree with the ideas about libraries and interlibrary thing. I am amazed at the audacity of some people (and I worked in a yarn store, and thought I'd seen a lot!!). But mostly, I'm still checking this topic because I want to "rubberneck" and see what the pattern is that started this whole thing!!  :thumbup:


Welcome! Just jump right in but don't hold your breath. I'd hate to have to hang by my thumbs until we learn what book or what pattern started this whole thing.

If I were a betting woman (which, as a matter of fact, I am), I'd get better odds at the casino!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Welcome! Just jump right in but don't hold your breath. I'd hate to have to hang by my thumbs until we learn what book or what pattern started this whole thing.
> 
> If I were a betting woman (which, as a matter of fact, I am), I'd get better odds at the casino!


Ooops.... My first post "here" meaning this thread, lol... I've been a KP member for quite a while!!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Used to work in the shoe department. we had many girls that would come in and buy shoes for a prom or even a wedding, wear them then return. We had a few older women who bought shoes and had them for years more than 3, then would try to return them seriously out of style. One younger woman's excuse was that she almost fell 6 times because of the shoes slipping, why continue to wear them after the first time? She got mad and was threatening, we had to call security, he said she must of forgot her meds. She said she was in retail and she knows what was what. (wal-mart)



Linday said:


> Ann
> 
> I believe I have met the person in your scenario several times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Ooops.... My first post "here" meaning this thread, lol... I've been a KP member for quite a while!!


Well, okay, then! This has been quite a thread, hasn't it? And even my DH is interested. He reminded me of an even more dishonest thing....but I just got home from choir and I don't have time to write it tonight. I will do it first thing tomorrow though......stay tuned!


----------



## adoreenfan (Oct 20, 2013)

It's the absolute truth. Pattern books usually only one or maybe two patterns that l like and I would not pay 25 dollars for only one pattern either. I have got pattern books sent in from other libraries, or find patterns and pay the photo copy fee..good luck!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> You know, you get to thinking you've seen everything and then, by golly, here's a new one!


Love your posts! Always leaves me smiling


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just looking at her posts history - I know it doesn't tell you how often she is online here, but she often goes a couple of months between postings. We could be in for a looooong wait?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Just looking at her posts history - I know it doesn't tell you how often she is online here, but she often goes a couple of months between postings. We could be in for a looooong wait?


True. But...
It is entertaining just reading the funny side of life. :lol: 
As well as seeing how many more will actually give advise as to how to get the pattern/book -- after 18 pages. :mrgreen:
If I were reading it for the first time and seeing 18 pages, 
I would conclude that somewhere in those pages the answer surfaced and I would back out quietly.
I personally still think it was just a rant.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Ann DeGray, your post have made this topic hilariously entertaining and worth checking on every few days. Galaxycraft, you are the voice of reason here and I'll bet as soon as the poster gets wind of all the chatter, she'll chime in. 

Then we'll have to come up with another controversy!
It's all good.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I wont even say how I think "the yarn sniper" votes in elections.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

freesia792 said:


> I wont even say how I think "the yarn sniper" votes in elections.


No please don't. The 'snopes' thread turned so political I 'unwatched'.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree its very annoying, but I 'spose they want to make as much money as possible!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> True. But...
> It is entertaining just reading the funny side of life. :lol:
> As well as seeing how many more will actually give advise as to how to get the pattern/book -- after 18 pages. :mrgreen:
> If I were reading it for the first time and seeing 18 pages,
> ...


Agreed. 
I never understand why people open a topic, see there's 15 pages of posts, then give the same answer that every other poster on the just first page already wrote. If 10 people on the first page already said it, why would you bother to say it again, and wouldn't you at least take a look at page #15 to see where the topic was at by then? 
Even when the topic has only one of page, I don't bother posting the same as anyone else. I guess that often makes me a "lurker" but why bother to post just to repeat what others have already said?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Agreed.
> I never understand why people open a topic, see there's 15 pages of posts, then give the same answer that every other poster on the just first page already wrote.
> If 10 people on the first page already said it, why would you bother to say it again, and wouldn't you at least take a look at page #15 to see where the topic was at by then?
> 
> ...


Then consider me a lurker also.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Then consider me a lurker also.


Me too!! :lol:


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

Have you checked on Ravelry? Sometimes you can purchase & download patterns sold separately from the magazine.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> Me too!! :lol:


I'd say me too, but it's already been said. :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The lurker line is getting longer all the time.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Then consider me a lurker also.


HAHAHAHA! Me too!!!!!!! I am going to go into a depression when this thread ends, lol!! Next year at this time this thread will have 456 pages, and we'll be holding a first anniversary party, lol! And the poor OP will be long gone because she'll be too afraid to finally answer the big question of which pattern. lol!

If you are out there, OP, don't be afraid. Please put us out of our (curiosity) misery!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Wellllllllllll if we had the name of the book, by this time next year we could have made all the projects!!!!
What a fun 19 pages 
Thank you all
Another lurker


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Amarj gives new meaning to the words "Location; in hiding"


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone PM'd marj to ask her to please come back and put us out of our misery?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> Has anyone PM'd marj to ask her to please come back and put us out of our misery?


Yes, on about page 3, I think it was...


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes, I re-state what someone has already said (most of the time, I do not). I have trouble every once in a while deciding if it's really a vote.


galaxycraft said:


> Then consider me a lurker also.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Agreed.
> I never understand why people open a topic, see there's 15 pages of posts, then give the same answer that every other poster on the just first page already wrote. If 10 people on the first page already said it, why would you bother to say it again, and wouldn't you at least take a look at page #15 to see where the topic was at by then?
> Even when the topic has only one of page, I don't bother posting the same as anyone else. I guess that often makes me a "lurker" but why bother to post just to repeat what others have already said?


I'm guilty of this. Once I did a post I thought was a great answer to a question, then I reread the post just before mine and saw that she had said pretty much the same thing.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have found that often people post the same thing simply because when they started typing their post no one had said it yet. Then after you finish writing and hit "send" up pops 5 answers the same as yours. But when you write what everyone already said 3 days ago. you look silly. I come here to learn as well as to help, so I want to read a variety of pages to see if someone has a different way of doing things that I do, as well as to help someone who is having a problem.


----------



## adoreenfan (Oct 20, 2013)

Agree,agree!!! After 19 pages, enough is enough.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Aww come on. We are having so much fun.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I DON'T LIKE SHOUTING BUT WHY AREN'T YOU SAYING THE NAME OF THE BOOK AND PATTERN????
ARE YOU EVEN REAL?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it could be a long wait, given that she only visits the forum every month or two! Amarj will probably be totally unaware of the number of posts her topic provoked lol!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

burgher said:


> I DON'T LIKE SHOUTING BUT WHY AREN'T YOU SAYING THE NAME OF THE BOOK AND PATTERN????
> ARE YOU EVEN REAL?


If you don't like shouting, then DON'T.
And to insult by saying "are you even real?"
What type of question is that?
There is no law for anyone to disclose the name of the book or the name of the pattern.
Or even provide a link or even a picture of the pattern the poster is referring to.
Get over it and chill with the rest of us.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

burgher said:


> I DON'T LIKE SHOUTING BUT WHY AREN'T YOU SAYING THE NAME OF THE BOOK AND PATTERN????
> ARE YOU EVEN REAL?


that's really quite an insult to the original poster.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> karen ruth wrote:
> This is what i do sometimes,if you have a iphone take a picture of the pattern and then go home hook up your phone to printer and print! Or you could buy the book scan on your printer and print, if you don't have a scanner or printer, u can take it to staples and give them the sd card to print out, you can even do this at walmart,walgreens. Then just return the book for a refund! Ok people don't judge!!!!


I saw w woman knitting from a skein on the shelf at a Walmart. The manager came and asked her what she was doing. She said she just needed a little more yarn to finish a cap and she wanted to be sure it matched the yarn she had bought the week before.

Was that you?[/quote]

I love you, Ann


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I love you, Ann


Thank you. And you're kinda nice yourself!

Love your yarns, by the way.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Thank you. And you're kinda nice yourself!
> 
> Love your yarns, by the way.


Thanks, Ann - I love playing with yarn and colors

Have a great day


----------

